# Courts Saddle



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Does anyone have any input/opinion on Courts saddles. The one I ended up with is much older. Probably 20 years or more. Just curious.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I know several full-time cowboys that have one in their barns. Seem to hold up to roping and, at least with semi-QH bars and 3/4 rigged, fit several horses fine.

I think they are decent production made saddles.


----------

